
Ask HN: Where do HN people hangout online? - alpb
Just wondering, is it possible to find people actively following HN on any online instant messaging platform like IRC or a web site? Are there any conveniences or common habbits you observed between communication of the users of this community?
======
templaedhel
The #startups channel in irc.freenode.net is full of HN'ers, and usually
active.

------
JL2010
Various stack-exchange sites. I'm more of a hardware type so the Electrical
Engineering stack-exchange is the one I frequent most.

------
Lost_BiomedE
Google+ . I have over 200 people in my HN circle. Do a search here. There are
threads where people put there info to add them.

------
rokhayakebe
On hn. This place is filled with people who love tech business and other
interesting things like hiking, music, history and any other topics. It just
so happens that hn is where they come to talk tech. The other places they go
to hang out maybe totally outside of that. For example hn owns the vast
majority of my on line time , then I spent a huge amount of time reading about
religions, old scriptures etc and that has little to do w what we talk about
here.

------
samlev
I (and a few others, I think) hang out in #cobol on irc.synirc.net (which is
Something Awful's "Cavern Of COBOL" channel)

~~~
jarin
I like #cobol, even though there seems to be a surprising lack of programmer
talk :D

------
Mz
Add HN chat: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2756145>

List of HN contact sites: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2934275>

Secret Cabal (actually already mentioned):
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2252897>

------
jamesbritt
G+. <https://plus.google.com/107781042718674753240/posts//p/pub>

Or here.

~~~
zalew
blank g+ page for me

~~~
jamesbritt
Freakin' g+ gives me a link to cut-n-paste, and it's _broken_.

<https://plus.google.com/107781042718674753240/posts>

I think. :)

------
JonnieCache
#ruby or any other language's channel on freenode is a good bet.

------
todd3834
I've been spending a lot of time on <http://anybeat.com>

------
sim0n
Generally just <http://webetalk.com> and reddit.

------
berlinbrown
<http://www.crazyontap.com>

------
zinssmeister
we have a small group of HN readers showing off and helping each other on
their projects over at <http://www.virtualrockstars.com>

------
pknerd
my G+ link:

<http://gplus.to/kadnan>

------
veyron
Reddit: reddit.com

------
ahalan
Quora, where else

~~~
goshakkk
Can you invite me to Quora please?

~~~
chromedude
Why do you need an invite? It is open to everybody.

~~~
goshakkk
Hmm, but it shows me I need an invite. Maybe because I'm not from US...
<http://cl.ly/2g18003S1D3q0v3p1P23>

~~~
chromedude
weird - if you want an invite just email me at srmorrisonjit [at] gmail

~~~
nestoras
People outside the US need an invite for some reason. Can't guess why.

